# RIP Louis van Dijk



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Dutch jazz pianist Louis van Dijk passed away today from Alzheimer complications. He was 78. He is remembered inter alia for jazzy versions of classical music. RIP.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I once attended such a concert, was quit fun, amusing, no money waste.


----------



## Moraviac (Feb 18, 2011)

Great piano player. I always liked what he played. Especially when he went for the odd chord.


----------

